# beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?



## baronvonvestholm (17. März 2012)

*beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

welche sind leise, aber trozdem leistungsstark? hab einen zalman cnps10x flex wo 2 120mm drauf tun, habe zurzeit die kühler von der h70 drauf, die sind aber lauft, welche würdet ihr nehmen? cpu: i7 920@3,40ghz


----------



## Thallassa (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Die Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bieten derzeit ein gutes P&L sowie guten Durchsatz bei niedriger Laustärke. Schätze mal, dass die selbst @ 1500rpm max. leiser sind, als die Corsair-Dinger.


----------



## elohim (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14/AP15 gelten als beste Lüfter für Kühler/Radiatoren.

Anonsten: 
Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro
Noctua F12


----------



## Jarafi (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

be quiet Silent Wings 2 oder Nosieblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS
EKL Alpenföhn Föhn.

Sind sehr gute Lüfter.

Greets


----------



## BigT72 (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

ich habe die Enermax CLUSTER UCCL12 bei mir druf und bin zufrieden


----------



## Mr.Blade (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*



> Die Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  bieten derzeit ein gutes P&L sowie guten Durchsatz bei niedriger  Laustärke. Schätze mal, dass die selbst @ 1500rpm max. leiser sind, als  die Corsair-Dinger.


 Kühlen auch mit meinem Scythe Mugen. Enorm leise für den Luftdurchsatz, bei sehr hoher Drehzahl sind die bequiet! Silent Wings aber ruhiger, dafür lauter bei geringerer.

Gruß


----------



## lunar19 (17. März 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Der Beste, den ich bisher hatte, ist der F12 von Noctua. Ein Review kommt bald...von der Ausstattung und Leistung her überzeugend! Nur das Design ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## baronvonvestholm (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

also, welchen würdet ihr denn jetzt empfehlen für einen i7 920? ich mache ja 2 stück drauf


----------



## Heretic (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Deutlich wichtiger ist zu wissen , was fürn Kühler du hast.


----------



## elohim (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Wenn du PWM brauchst dann Noctua F12, Noiseblocker Black Silient Pro PLPS oder Multiframe.

Wenn Nicht dann Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14 oder AP15. An sich so die Non Plus Ultra Lüfter gerade für Radiatoren.


Ordentlich und billig EnerMax TB Silence oder Scythe Slipstream.


----------



## Uter (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*



Heretic schrieb:


> Deutlich wichtiger ist zu wissen , was fürn Kühler du hast.





baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> hab einen zalman cnps10x flex wo 2 120mm  drauf tun, habe zurzeit die kühler von der h70 drauf, die sind aber  lauft, welche würdet ihr nehmen?





elohim schrieb:


> Wenn Nicht dann Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP14 oder AP15. An sich so die Non Plus Ultra Lüfter gerade für Radiatoren.


 Ich glaub, er meint die Lüfter der H70. Hast du einen Beleg dafür, dass die Gentle Typhoon das non plus ultra sind? Zumindest in Deutschland sind sie afaik nicht sehr verbreitet, auf Radis findet man deutlich öfter NB BSP.

@ baron:
Welche Drehzahl sollen die Lüfter haben? Wie teuer dürfen sie sein? Ist die Optik wichtig?


----------



## elohim (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Och ja. Aber daß das am weitesten verbreitete nicht immer das beste sein muss, und noch viel mehr, daß das weniger verbreitete nicht immer schlechter sein muss ist doch eigentlich eine alltägliche Erfahrung.

neben eigener Erfahrung, bspw.:
 img171.imageshack.us/img171/1630/testchartfine2.png
Round 6 Fan Testing (Working Thread)


Es gibt natürlich pros und cons, daher kommt es natürlich drauf an auf welche Eigenschaften man am meisten Wert legt...


----------



## Mephisto1984 (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*



Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Kühlen auch mit meinem Scythe Mugen. Enorm leise für den Luftdurchsatz, bei sehr hoher Drehzahl sind die bequiet! Silent Wings aber ruhiger, dafür lauter bei geringerer.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hast du einen oder 2 Lüfter am Mugen verbaut? Und in welche Richtung  hast du den luftstrom? Habe nämlich zur Zeit immernoch den originalen  dran.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

müssen nicht schön sein, und nicht sehr teuer, also die bequeit für je 14€ sind mir zu teuer, und ich wills einfach nur leise haben! wenn mein pc läuft würdest du ein flugzeugstart von einem thunderbolt jet nicht mehr hören, wenn du meinen pc in die disco stellst hört man die musik nicht mehr


----------



## elohim (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

1. Du kannst auch die Lüfter der H70 drosseln.
2. Es wurden schon etliche Lüfter genannt die was taugen. Gut & Günstig: Enermax TB Silence oder Scythe Slipstream, die gibts beide in  verschiedenen Version, welche du brauchst musst letztendlich du entscheiden. 
3. Ein wenig mehr Eigeninitiative als "Brauche Lüfter, was ist denn der tollste" wäre schon wünschenswert, wenn man dir helfen soll.


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

ich würde wenn das P/L Verhältniss stimmen soll zu einem Slip Stream raten. Die NB´s werden meiner Meinung nach total überschätzt. Zwar gibts bei den Slipstreams auch mal nen Ausreißer in der Qualität aber den kann man dann ja umtauschen zudem lassen die sich besser regeln und die Lagergeräusche sind auch nur minimal deutlicher.


----------



## Uter (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

@ elohim:
Die GT schaffen zwar einen recht hohen Durchsatz bei niedriger Lautstärke, aber das sagt noch nichts über ihre Kühlleistung aus. Sie haben leider eine extrem große Nabe und damit wird ein großer Teil des Radis nicht genutzt. Es gilt aber bei Radis, dass mehr Fläche wichtiger ist als mehr Durchsatz (darauf beruhen ja die Vorteile einer "großen" Wakü), entsprechend wär ich mir nicht sicher, ob die GT wirklich mehr leiten als andere Lüfter. (Eine Vorkammer könnte natürlich die Nachteile kompensieren, die braucht aber auch wieder Platz).
Ansonsten stimm ich dir aber voll zu (gerade bei den Empfehlungen).

@ L-man:
Beim Regelbereich kann ich dir einfach nicht zustimmen. Je nach Modell ist er teilweise bei NB deutlich größer.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Die Xigmatek XLF-F1254 machen auch einen schönen Durchsatz, würde ich aber aufgrund der Lautstärke nicht so sehr empfehlen, hört man ab 1.300U/min sehr gut, aber da fördern die auch ein gutes Stück, bei 900-1100U/min und sind dabei auch etwas zu hören.

Hab davon 3 verbaut, und der Q9550 (E0) @ 3,91ghz wird bei 1,232Vcore nicht wärmer als 71°C Coretemp @ Linx. Kühler ist ein Noctua NH-U12P mit der NT-H1 WLP.


----------



## elohim (8. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

@ uter
der hat gar im Vergleich nicht mal einen so hohen durchsatz sondern eben einen sehr hohen statischen Druck, was ihn für Radiatoren prädestiniert.


----------



## L-man (8. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

@ Uther: bei welchem Modell ist er größer und wie groß? Ich kann natürlich nur für die beiden Modelle sprechen die ich auch selber habe. Es ist aber Merkwürdig das sowohl bei den 120er (PL-2) und beim 140er (PK-3) das selbe Verhalten auftritt.


----------



## Uter (8. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

@ Jolly:
Die Xigmatek sind m.M.n. durchschnittliche Lüfter, sie sind nicht wirklich schlecht, aber außer der Optik spricht auch nicht viel für sie.

@ elohim:
Das stimmt, aber wie geschrieben: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die große Nabe diesen Vorteil nicht wieder kompensiert.

@ L-man:
Die schnellere Multi PWM-Version im Vergleich zum Slip Stream 1900:


der NB läuft mit 300-400rpm an (leider schwanken die Drehzahlen etwas, aber er läuft zuverlässig an), spätestens bei ~600rpm ist er voll und uneingeschränkt steuerbar
der S läuft mit ~800rpm an
beide drehen maximal mit ~1900pm (der S minimal weniger), wobei der NB mit PWM afaik auf 2000rpm hoch kommt
(Der PK3 ist eine High-Speed Version, den kann man leider nicht auf sehr niedrige Lautstärke drosseln. Ebenfalls suboptimal ist das Regelverhalten des PK1, da er afaik einen Vorwiderstand und den Motor eines 120er besitzt. Der PK2 ist das goldene Mittelmaß.)

@ baron:
Nutzt du jetzt den Zalman oder die H70, dein Text lässt auf den Zalman schließen, aber deine Sig sagt H70...


----------



## marcus022 (22. April 2012)

*AW: beste 120mm lüfter für den cpu kühler?*

Ich habe mir letzte Woche den Noiseblocker PL-PS gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Super Kühlleistung und sehr Leise. 

Selbst bei 1500 Umdrehungen ist der leiser als mein vorheriger Scythe Slipstream mit 800. Okay kann auch am Alter gelegen haben. 

Top


----------

